# The 'Share Art You Like' Thread!



## Michael Colton

I didn't see one of these. We have them for music, film, photography, who you would sleep with, but as far as I know not one for physical art - be it digital, traditional, or whatever. So I figured I'd start one! Whether it is book covers or a nifty sketch your third cousin did last Tuesday share and enjoy!

I assume one per post behind spoiler tags would help those with slower internet. Also, don't remove the signatures of the artists like some people do. Also, generally-speaking, not linking to the artist's website or community page where they themselves posted it is the same as not giving credit. So do that.

Bolt by Anna Dittmann


Spoiler


----------



## Mouse

I bought this print for my new house. Not everybody's thing but I love it so hard.


----------



## Michael Colton

Mouse said:


> I bought this print for my new house. Not everybody's thing but I love it so hard.



I love the title. It is says what it is and that's what it is.


----------



## Mouse

Michael Colton said:


> I love the title. It is says what it is and that's what it is.



Exactly! I had it delivered to work and my office mates just looked at me as if I was a weirdo. Then my office manager, who is very similar to me, came in our room, spotted the picture, and started on about how much she loved it too.

I've put it in a gold frame and it looks amazing.


----------



## Michael Colton

I have always wondered about the quality of Art.com prints. How is the printing itself?


----------



## Mouse

I've actually bought five prints from them and it's pretty perfect. A Lora Zombie print was one of them.


----------



## Michael Colton

A monkey sitting on a pineapple and Lora Zombie? You have rather eclectic taste.


----------



## Mouse

I'm on my phone now so can't post the rest of what I have, but yes. I have some Kay Nielsen prints too. ;-)


----------



## HareBrain

I know I've put this somewhere on the site before, but this is one of my favourite paintings in the world, and I'm lucky enough to own it: Harvest Hare, by Jon Pointer.


----------



## Foxbat

One of my very favourites (patriot that I am) is _Scotland Forever_ by Lady Elizabeth Butler. It depicts the charge of the Scots Greys at Waterloo (where sergeant Charles Ewart captured the Imperial Eagle of the French 45th Regiment Of The Line). Sometimes the real-life heroes surpass the fantasy ones we love to read about

P.S. This painting is also the inspiration behind a new short story I'm working on


----------



## Michael Colton

'In My Head' by Valentina and Marina Remenar



Spoiler


----------



## Mouse

I love HB's hare. 

Ok, so the only original piece of art I own is this. I love seeing _sold_ on there and knowing it's because I have it. My mum bought it for me for Christmas. I have it in a white frame, like in one of the pics there.

I have this and this by Kay Nielsen. 

This by Lora Zombie.

This by Colette Lorimer. 

Um... what else? I have some fish wearing bowler hats. An old style painting of fungi, butterfly and moths that looks like it came from a book. And these two little'ns that I bought it Prague - they cost two euros each. I'm afraid I don't know the artist's name and can't read his squiggle.


----------



## Michael Colton

That Richards one is phenomenal.


----------



## Mouse

Michael Colton said:


> That Richards one is phenomenal.



It's very simplistic, but it really gets my brain buzzing. I like art you look at and it makes you think stuff.


----------



## Michael Colton

I like all three types. The kind that makes you think, the kind that evokes a visceral response you don't really want to think about, and the kind that I simply find aesthetically beautiful.


----------



## Mouse

Oh yeah, I agree. My fungi picture isn't really anything for the brain, but it's pretty to look at. Same with my dragonflies. The art ("art") we have at home at the mo is all just stuff that was picked out (not by me) to fit the colour scheme and to fill a gap. You don't _look_ at them.


----------



## Michael Colton

Indeed, that atmospheric use of art can be great in how understated it is. That is one of my favorite uses of photography, despite how cliche that is. It can be a good use of space without needing to be a focal point. Someone like Lora Zombie, I would want that to be the focal point of an entire room.


----------



## Mouse

I'm planning my Lora Zombie to be my main picture in my living room.  (I almost bought her 'Rain Dogs' too, but had to stop buying stuff!)


----------



## Michael Colton

I hesitated to post this one as it is rather special to me. I actually went out of my way to contact vtas and ask if I could use it as an avatar around the internet. She was very generous and said it was fine as long as I linked back to her. She's also working on a commission piece for me of one of my characters.

The uniquely named "Portrait". Probably my favorite digital sketch I have ever seen. Her DA page has a video of her creating it, if anyone is interested.


----------



## Mouse

I like the colours and facial expression very much!


----------



## J-Sun

Michael Colton said:


> I didn't see one of these. We have them for music, film, photography, who you would sleep with, but as far as I know not one for physical art - be it digital, traditional, or whatever. So I figured I'd start one! Whether it is book covers or a nifty sketch your third cousin did last Tuesday share and enjoy!



We do actually have threads for the good book covers and the bad and the ugly book covers and even (music) album covers but those are topically restricted - I don't know of a general "_l'art pour l'art_ thread".



Michael Colton said:


> I assume one per post behind spoiler tags would help those with slower internet. Also, don't remove the signatures of the artists like some people do. Also, generally-speaking, not linking to the artist's website or community page where they themselves posted it is the same as not giving credit. So do that.



I can't do all that - I wouldn't remove credit from anybody but it's all just floating around the net and so wherever it's from and whatever it says is all I know. I'm not real big on art as such - I like book and album covers and astronomy pics and MC Escher and whatever else more than museum pieces (though I guess some Eschers are museum pieces). A lot of my favorite visuals are background images/wallpapers (which is ironic because I've used the same one for about ten years now but I still look at 'em and sometimes put it up for a few minutes before going back to my old one. Here's a random one:



Spoiler












Two more bits of random:

BTVS Klimt scene to 22:20 - the vamps have just eaten a college student or two and are going through their stuff.

And what are the media/gallery/album things on this site for? Just for one's own art or can it be from other sources? And, if the latter, does it have to be from certain kinds of sources or what? Or should I just PM Brian or a mod with this sort of question? (I was thinking it would be handy to just upload a mess of cool pics and then link some from there to here but I don't know if that's the way it's supposed to work.)


----------



## TheDustyZebra

I have this by Digital Blasphemy -- I love his stuff to death!

http://www.inf.ufrgs.br/~juan/digital/digital_blasphemy/overseer1280.jpg


----------



## Michael Colton

@J-Sun the image behind your spoiler tag is broken, at least on my end. But yes, the things I mentioned were meant largely in the vein of "don't intentionally do these things." It is not always possible.

And DB! I haven't seen anything by Digital Blasphemy in ages.


----------



## J-Sun

Michael Colton said:


> @J-Sun the image behind your spoiler tag is broken, at least on my end.



Sorry about that. Works here, but that doesn't matter, as I've already seen it.  Does this link work any better?


----------



## Michael Colton

J-Sun said:


> Sorry about that. Works here, but that doesn't matter, as I've already seen it.  Does this link work any better?



Still getting a 404. It is likely on a site that tries to impede direct linking.

Edit: Oh, there. I refreshed a few times and got it to load. One of the better android representations I've seen.


----------



## J-Sun

Wow. This media gallery thing and linking to it is pretty cool.  So I did play with the media thing and, speaking of Digital Blasphemy, I happened to upload one I've always liked:
[GALLERY=media, 1487]wp2 by J-Sun posted Feb 6, 2015 at 6:36 PM[/GALLERY]


----------



## Mouse

Bought this yesterday. My new house is gonna look awesome.



Spoiler: art











alijoedesigns on Etsy


----------



## HareBrain

This monumental horse head by Nic Fiddian Green was installed on a nearby hilltop a few years ago. Sadly, it was then bought some months later and shipped off to Australia. I loved it. It was so from-out-of-nowhere, but it seemed to fit the landscape really well. I almost wanted to worship it.


----------



## Cat's Cradle

That is a wonderful plate, Mouse. I love Etsy, and I think I'll look at this person's work there.

And HB, what an imposing, impressive sculpture! I feel sad for you that it's gone...it must have been awe inspiring to just rest beside this. It's one of the coolest what-the-heck-is-this-doing-here pieces of human creation I've ever seen, I think. How bizarrely wonderful!


----------



## marmalade

Rather late to the party, but anyway, here is one of my all time favourite artists, and one of her pieces... 

(couldn't find the spoiler button, so linked to it. Also she does amazing watercolours, and to anyone interested in tarot decks, she has created a really beautiful one. Her art is so intricate, very good for writing prompts.)


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

I love this one,not sure who painted it

 
Might be Golegov..


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

continuing the "adorable" theme
an Edelfelt


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

And A Green
You can almost feel the wind


----------



## Alias Black

Art by a good friend of mine, Lie Setiawan. Crazy good artist. (Link to his page in the watermark)


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

slightly reminiscent of Rowena Morill and the Hildebrandt Brothers


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

uncredited,might be bezinski


----------



## Kerrybuchanan

Must be the Flying Dutchman. No light in those stern cabins and no rudder, plus a really strange and impractical hard-chine hull shape. She'd sail like a top-heavy bath-tub.

Sorry. Once a sailor, always a sailor....


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

this would be a sloppily made mask then?


----------



## Kerrybuchanan

Wow!


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

This jesse smit is sheer genius


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

I love this one
Is it kitsch?Is it art?
I don't care


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

some more art


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

and more


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

by the same artist


----------



## Rodders

I'm not really one for photography as art, but a gallery near where i work is showing these beautiful images by Kirsty Mitchell. Called "Wonderland", it celebrates the stories that the artists mother read to her when she was a child.

I'm hoping to take delivery of the Original of Kevin Weber's Kashyyyk Homecoming in a day or two.


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

OK Rodders
have to agree with you there
She IS good
i love the one where the girls is lying amongst the books...

some goodies to follow


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Some artists make it hard for you to like their art,because of some nightmarish quality in the paintings


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

and:


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

An old JWSMITH:




this one ought to make you smile


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Dutch master

Hondecoeter



detail of one of his paintings..
yes,detail


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

SOME Mesdags with he kind of view of the North Sea that mad

 

 

 

 him famous


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

and a Jongkind:Winter Landscape


----------



## StilLearning

I'm humbled...


----------



## TheDustyZebra

I was supposed to share this in this thread a while back, but I'd lost track of this thread. So now that it's resurfaced, here you go! 

These are amazingly awesome.

https://www.google.com/search?q=art...ZKYKZyASx1YGAAQ&ved=0CB4QsAQ&biw=1366&bih=631


----------



## Kerrybuchanan

They are amazing.


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

totally otherwordly
Thanks,o striped one


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Ballet shoes ,by Schjerfbeck






I hope everyone sees that the world has known a lot of very good painters,who are not
really famous names


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Virgil Finlay,stylish as always


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

cover for the comic "Mary of the Dragons"


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Jean Claude Mezieres artwork Valerian and Laureline
It seems Luc Besson is adapting this comic for the big screenView attachment 23706



 cover art for Valerian,Space Time Agent

Valerian(seventies comic) was a big influence on Star Wars design


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

some more artwork for Valerian
Mezieres and Moebius were influential,visually speaking 
Hollywood noticed that


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Typical Valerian page





I LOVE Mezieres's style
it's loosely drawn,very kinetic,and every quadrangle looks stunning


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Gimenez art for metabarons


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Wonderful Bruce Pennington


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Fantastic Ed Emshwiller


----------



## Allegra

I came across this painting only recently and was dumbstruck. It is so, so beyond its time that is 15 - 16 century, by the brilliant Early Netherlandish master *Hieronymus Bosch*, he got to be the impressionists' great great great grandfather:
*




*
The modern title *The Garden of Earthly Delights*, this painting has aroused tons of scholars' curiosity. There are many books and articles trying to analyse and 'decode' it.


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

a beautiful Orpen
this one is so full of character


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

as is this one
phenomenal
it's a Schjerfbeck


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

This one is awesome too
I'd like to own that book



Come to think of it,this one gets better each time you look at it.
It looks like it was painted centuries ago,so the artist played stylistical tricks there


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

how to illustrate the joy of reading???


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Stunning caesar


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

and another one
talk about "out of this world 

 "


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Couldn't find out who painted this one


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

S Wulfing GLASS WINDOW
i could stare at this one for an hour


----------



## Droflet

WOW.


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

R Varos


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

stunning one by Dulac


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

and a knockout Franta,for a book of fairytales


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

another stunning wulfing


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

alas uncredited


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Spanish surrealism:


 Three Destinations


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

uncredited 
first one,a woodcut


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

another one for which i could not find the artist,more  the pity


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

terrific hannah pauli


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

and another franta


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Another Varios ,untitled


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Polish surrealism:
this one is called the walking lesson


----------



## Mad Alice

hardscience fan these are amazing! they would make amazing 300 competition pictures!
i especially like the feeding the star pablum to the baby moon, and the lady tree one ..






Fairies looking through a passage, by John Anster Fitzgerald, 19th century.


----------



## Mad Alice

a midsummer's nights dream..  ensemble.. book illustration.

quarrel of Titania and Oberon






Because its that time of year.


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

MA,I especially like the Fitzgerald faeries

but the others are pretty good,too


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Next one i find very emotive
The lone figure running in the forest
exaltation?Fear?


the sense of motion,the whole mood
I find this one absolutely fascinating


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

a Hanak
Beautiful princess,dwarves
No idea what this one is about



A Kelso: Nyx draws her cloak


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

and a knockout Ray Caesar


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

and a very good Yerka again


----------



## Mad Alice

by Stephanie Law, a couple of watercolours from her 'Tam Lin' series.






Absolutely amazing. The slow sleepy colours perfectly capture the essence of Faerie.


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

WOW!!
Seeing these,i am starting to think watercolours are THE medium for fantasy art.
They LOOK oldfashioned,which i like


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

excellent frame by French graphic novelist Arleston


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Two stunning Nebezials


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

another one for good measure
I like the "jewel"

 thought behind it


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Delphi Bellarya


----------



## Droflet

Wonderful, just absolutely bloody wonderful. They are all great, but I must admit to a particular fondness for tree lady. Wow, moments abound. Great thread HSFA.


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

ALas,artist unknown
I like it a lot


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

House,by de Ro.
Might be digital art,but hey,it's good


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Eichenberg woodcut
and a pretty good one


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Caruso is awesome,but judge for yourself:


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Bauer' s Troll


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

another magical ,stunning Bauer


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Unknown(arrghh)
swan fairy


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

horrific caruso


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Setovski:CREATIVITY


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Elga's tools,by Nebezial


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

I love this one


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Nebezial character study
do you ever have the feeling some people paint and draw like others breathe(that easily,I mean)


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

*Another nebezial*


 
I just noticed the detail in the hair and chainmail
This is not digital,remember


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Caruso:Our Lady of Sorrow


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

sewtowski:Artist and Model


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Dulac:Mermaid
supernaturally good


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Oppenheim sculpture,whimsical


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Natalie Shau:Medea


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Slipping an "ordinary" in
art is sometimes like timetravel
you can hear the clink of 19th century glasses


*edit*
artist: Kroyer


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Miro Hanak,think it illustrates Bluebeard


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Lisa Falzon:Snowwhite


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Jim Tsinganos slipping in a bit of symbolism


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

uncredited(annoying,because it's good!!!)
Good trompe L'oeil


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Excellent one by "ta tas???"


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Yerka again
you wonder about the symbolism


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

I hate not being able to get any detals about this one


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

John Bauer troll and child


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Alfano sculpture


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

All i know about this one is that it is called _Nightwatch



 _


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

another amazing Remedios Varos: The Apprentice of Icarus
There are not that many female surrealists


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Surrealism AND humour in this Kush:


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

*Queen Titania*, by Erin Kelso


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

another queen ,by (natalie)Shau


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

continuing the queen theme
Magdalena by NEBEZIAL


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

a Kay Nielsen(i think avaliable from Gutenberg.org in East of the Sun)


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

a slightly restrained Simkins


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

a slightly wilder simkins


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Nebezial
When oh when is some director going to hire this guy as coceptual artist????


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

and a wildly imaginative Kantor
it's one of those:a lot is implied by this one
brilliantly executed,and i believe it's going to be a heavy metal album cover,like some other kantors


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Love this sculpture


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

flora


 ,might be by Gross


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Good horrific Giacobino


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Stunning Dahl,Norwegian lanscape painting at its finest


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Sculpterra


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Stunning Red Riding Hood


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Powerful Falzon,but her work is somewhat erratic in quality,IMHO.
This one is pretty good


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

can an apple somehow be horrific?


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

And a pretty horrifying portrait.....


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

An Eichenberg for (I think)Wuthering Heights




plus one for Jane Eyre:


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

a Yerka
Love his idea of a "Green city"


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

a knockout Hanak:


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

beautiful jewelry:


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

My avatar:an Erin Kelso


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

This Liza Falson i sooooooooooooooo nice


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

bewitching Outhwaite


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Inuit sculpture,original folk art


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

scrap metal dog by travis Pond


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Absolutely stultifying Ryden:
very sinister bear(?) dominating the foreground!!!


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Couldn't resist this nebezial:


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Unknown artist: Forest


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Let's timetravel again with this Kroyer:


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

the figure on the far right is complaining about an annoying tweet
A Kroyer again
I'm slowly getting conivinced that some of the best artist in the world are NOT widely 
known


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

gruesome beczinski


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

uncredited,but betting my house onthis one being by Wayne Barlowe ,for his Inferno cycle


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

This one is called Lianpailong



I have a feeling this one is by Miro Hanak,something about the little crabs..


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

A Caruso again


I think it says Quid Nemo Numit Paene Non Fit
My latin is rusty
I THINK it means:what no-one values(?) can hardly be made???
Someone help me out here


----------



## Ray McCarthy

Numit? You sure.
Quid or Quod? (both mean what though)

Quod nemo novit paene non fit. "What no one knows almost does not happen."
(EDIT: actually I see now the inscription. I do have the correct version, though the translation might not be 100%)

Values might be valores.

I don't think Numit is a Latin word, though it looks  like it ought to be, I only did three years of Latin, and long ago.
@hardsciencefanagain
Amazing selection of pics you posting.


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Thanks,Ray
I had six years of Latin ,a long way back
diabolical Barlowe for Inferno:


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Nebezial again:


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Semenov being his usual horrifying self:


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Non-gruesome Monsted landscape


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

the mazing John Bauer with Agneta and the Se

 a King


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

unknown little mermaid


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Takkiruq native Inuit sculpture


----------



## Ray McCarthy

hardsciencefanagain said:


> Takkiruq native Inuit sculpture


Why does it look like someone guiding aircraft taxi-ing on a runway?
Flying reindeer?


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

makes you wonder,dunnit?
I think he's playing table tennis AND holding a conductor's baton
His (her?)smile would scare any dentist,BTW


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Lovely Inaba,love the imagination


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Ueno and his wonderful creatures


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Jacek Yerka    party on the Island


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Remedios Varos Ungara:The Source of the Orinoco


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Marioneta,by Caruso
Caruso could be used for covers of horror novels


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Ray Caesar,sinister as always


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Lisa falzon again
She let the colours do the talking,in this one


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

lovely Hannah Pauli


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Kudlacek fish
How about that green?


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

this one is/seems to be called _the Bad Idea_



Don't know who painted it,some kind of signature in the bottom right corner,but can't make it out


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Remedios Varos Ungara again,with a stunner


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Hanak illustrating Cinderella


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Inuit sculpture:Mother with twins


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

what people used to do before Facebook and Twitter:
a Kroyer again(Danish painter,and a good one)


----------



## Droflet

Wonderful. As is your new avatar. But surely nicotine is illogical?


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

slightly humorous sculpture


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Adam Martinakis with a thoroughly romantic one


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Julian Beever with a humorous sidewalk painting


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Michael Hutter: SEA KING


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

page 28 and 29,by Nebezial


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Tenggren's RAPUNZEL


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Dulac:THE BELLS


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Have a feeling this one might be for a Shakespeare play.
artist:unknown,might be Franta,it has an "European/Czech" feel


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

enchanted forest,


 HANAK


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Re

 medios Varos Ungara:Aquarium


----------



## Mad Alice

hardsciencefanagain said:


> Have a feeling this one might be for a Shakespeare play.
> artist:unknown,might be Franta,it has an "European/Czech" feelView attachment 24073


 It could be for that fairy tale about the princess that hid under a cloak made of a riding animal.


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Nebezial for an  issue of Firstborn



That's one way of avoiding the crowded subways


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Yosuke Ueno


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Bob Venosa being his luminous self


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Anton Semenov,whose work is never terrifying in any way,as you can clearly see


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Demstaedter
short lesson in how to do portraits


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Danish painter Monsted:Sleigh Ride(1916(?/15/19),as you can clearly see)


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

amazing Yerka;would make great cover art


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Hutter again:


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Shau's MERMAID


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Remedios Varos Ungara:The Clockmaker


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Unknown artist,but this is an excellent fairy tale illustration


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Ayan


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

CAruso:The Dunwich Horror


----------



## Curt Chiarelli

hardsciencefanagain said:


> Bob Venosa being his luminous selfView attachment 24078




A very eclectic collection of pieces, Ben! The influence of Ernst Fuchs and the School of Fantastic Realism is very much evident in all of Robert Venosa's work.


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Semenov's LULLABY


----------



## Curt Chiarelli

hardsciencefanagain said:


> Anton Semenov,whose work is never terrifying in any way,as you can clearly seeView attachment 24079



I love Semonov's stuff. I sense a lot of influence from Beksinski going on in his work (which may explain why I like it so much!).


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Thanks,Curt
You see,I haven't changed a bit
Hey,I love Beksinski.I don't know about you,but he's very much(to me,at least)a visualizer of the gruesome a la Lovecraft.
Seldom have absolute nightmares been so stunningly visualized.
Ditto Semenov


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

John Bauer again,troll and fairy


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Wulfing again


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Remedios varos Ungara:The Tightrope Walkers


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Unknown artist(*ARGH*)


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Ka

 y Nielsen:Knight


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

an Erdtmann :


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

ONE of my favourite Dutch illustrators:Eppo Doeve illustrating ANTIGONE


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Herzog:The Path


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Remedios Varos Ungara:


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

You might already know these,Elvraie


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

a Nielsen from East of the Sun:


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

I'm not too keen on posting Rackham,because I think his work is familiar enough.
Still:


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Dutch illustrator Doeve ilustrating Greek mythology(iliad?)


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Ivan Marchuk,title unknown


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Kukowski,and a good one it is
Just relaxing over dinner


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

unknown,but more than excellent,will delve further


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Natalie Schau again
Apparently at least some of her work is photography


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Again,unknown artist


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Yerka:The Horsemen of Chaos


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

outrageously atmospheric caruso

my fellow countryman Dulieu with an interior spread for the magnificent Paulus and The ACorn Men


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Nebezial's Aphrodite An


 gelus


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Anonymous,probab

 ly Russian


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Kukowski again


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Remedios Va

 ros Ungara again


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Semenov


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

again,Semenov


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

If anyone has  written a werewolf piece,i've got the perfect cover(Semenov,of course)


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

This one is ALMOST funny,but then again,not quite,is it?


----------



## Ray McCarthy

hardsciencefanagain said:


> This one is ALMOST funny,


Reminds me of Gary Larson


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

I thought so too.
an ungara again


----------



## Droflet

I was wondering what the ... then I spotted the little guy in the corner.


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

this is an actual building in paris,it seems everybody loves the illusion


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Erin Kelso


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

A Simkins


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Eichenberg for Poe's Usher


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Yerka's dragon


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Mesdag:Moonlit night


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Jan Weissenbruch(damn,all of the Weissenbruch family were great painters):View on the thieves'

 s Tower,Amersfoort


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

same artist Leerdam city

 gate


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Anton Mauve(yes that IS his name)


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

another mauve(CORN HARVEST)


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Wayne Barlowe's keeled slider.His aliens are alien,indeed


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

unknown,there's an autograph,but i can't make it out


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Unknown(argh!!),

 it's called MEMORY


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Kay Nielsen....


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

again,illustrating the fairytale Bluebeard


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

About time i posted some waterhouse


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Tristan and Isolde


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

El

 igor by Wayne Barlowe


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Edelfelt:The Model Boat


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Cowper:the Spinning Wheel


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Ba

 rlowe The Streets of Dis


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Bekzinski   dark Eyes


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

valeriani Demon Queen(do i detect 

 a Giger influence?)


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Alfred Kubin


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Caruso's La Gota


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Kopycinski


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

This must be for a Lovecraft story,I guess


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Bonesqueen


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Title is IN the picture


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Mauve:The flock Returns


----------



## hardsciencefanagain




----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Eichenberg for J.Swift


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Yerka,title unknown


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

digital,but likable


----------



## Droflet

And the wonder continues. Wow, wow and wow.


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Unknown, 

 might be Osipova


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

a GENIUS bagshaw


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

a genius mauve


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

this Might be a Fernandez


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

take a step back ,you might not immediately notice it's a face


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Alfred Kubin:the Pond


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Those of you who liked the android image for my novel _Beautiful Intelligence_ might like to check out the work of Steve Jones, aka Star4mation, who created the work. His email address is on the site.


----------



## Ray McCarthy

Stephen Palmer said:


> check out the work of Steve Jones,


My opinion
His SF / Space Opera section are *really good*, not impressed by his fantasy, and the portrait / Pinup section maybe poorest. Some in the Fractal section are OK.


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

a pretty good Japanese piece(Nakamura)


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

unknown artist


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Edelfelt: Pasteur


----------



## Stephen Palmer

Ray McCarthy said:


> My opinion
> His SF / Space Opera section are *really good*, not impressed by his fantasy, and the portrait / Pinup section maybe poorest. Some in the Fractal section are OK.



I liked the "illustration style" portraits. He is getting better known, and doing CD art at the moment for psychedelic bands…


----------



## hardsciencefanagain




----------



## hardsciencefanagain

a valeriani


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Abby's Inlet by Fernandez


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

A Laptev


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

A(nton) Mauve: Washing Line


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Mirror of Destiny,by Semenov


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

A McKean


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

a Simkins called OUTSIDE


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Abandoned castle by Pillon


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Nakamurá's AUTOMATA


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

an impressive Valeriani


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Spectacular Caruso again


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Barlowe's Sargatanas descending


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

A Waterhouse


----------



## Droflet

hardsciencefanagain said:


> A LaptevView attachment 24799



Sorry if I sound like an art heathen, it's beautiful but the first thought to come to mind was Monty Python: The Meaning of Life. Sorry.


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

understandable...
the fish


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

The umbrella


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

ditto


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

a Daniel Stier


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

another one


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

a Semenov


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

akubin


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

a good,but very scary 


 Caruso


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Pacheco,M exican illustrator AND surrealist


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Little Mermaid


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

ditto


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

a piece by him call

 ed BEAST


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

waterhouse


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

another one


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

alma tadema


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Klaus 

 Pillon:evil monastery


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Fernandez:The Tree House


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Kay Nielsen(signature lower left)


----------



## hardsciencefanagain




----------



## hardsciencefanagain




----------



## hardsciencefanagain




----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Beautiful Pacheco


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Pacheco again


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

a Laptev


----------



## hardsciencefanagain




----------



## hardsciencefanagain

horrifying pacheco


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Na

 iad by Waterhouse


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Alma Tadema:The Kiss


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Cowper's Molly


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Everybody knows the work of naturalist Ernst Haeckel,of course:The Trochilidae(Hummingbirds)


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

alma tadema:the goldfish


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

unknown


----------



## hardsciencefanagain




----------



## hardsciencefanagain




----------



## hardsciencefanagain

a cowper


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

fairly obvious that Cowper couldn't paint OR draw


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

A Westendorp


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

another westendorp


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

another pillon


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

a castillo


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Tom Bagshaw


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

nebezial


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

and another one


----------



## Ensign Shah

hardsciencefanagain said:


> Tom BagshawView attachment 25300


Ooh I love this!


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

kay Nielsen for Scheherezade


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

kay nielsen The Nightingale


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Ungara:Cosmic Energy


----------



## Rodders

I bought this original painting by Keith Crawley yesterday,


----------



## hardsciencefanagain




----------



## hardsciencefanagain




----------



## hardsciencefanagain

jacek Yerka


----------



## hardsciencefanagain




----------



## hardsciencefanagain




----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Pacheco's empty kingdom


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

pacheco


----------



## hardsciencefanagain




----------



## hardsciencefanagain




----------



## hardsciencefanagain

mark ryden


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

catalano's unfinished sculptures


----------



## hardsciencefanagain




----------



## Ray McCarthy

hardsciencefanagain said:


> View attachment 25375


I want that library!


----------



## Starbeast

One of my favorite monster movie posters.





​


----------



## Starbeast

​


----------



## Starbeast

​


----------



## Starbeast

​


----------



## Starbeast

​


----------



## Starbeast

​


----------



## Starbeast

​


----------



## Starbeast

​


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

all brilliant,Starbeast


----------



## Droflet

By golly humans can be smart (some times). I had no idea produce could be so expressive. Good ones, Beasty.


----------



## Elvraie

Fantastic art on there!
Here is my take. A brother and a sister from South West France. Gerard Trignac is a bit famous, her sister less, but they are equally gifted:







 Colette TRIGNAC






Gerard Trignac


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

pacheco for _*the little mermaid*_


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

in all probability one by Cowper(subject,lighting,genral level of skill)


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

A sculpture in Hamburg Ha

 rbour:water woman


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

a Franta for a czech fairytale


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

A Falzon


----------



## Extollager

hardsciencefanagain said:


> View attachment 25371


Somebody's been looking at Kittelsen art.


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

i thought it was time to devote some posts to Froud


----------



## hardsciencefanagain




----------



## hardsciencefanagain

(from:Faeries)


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

cowper : lucrezia borgia


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Another Cowper


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

The Russian artist who should be more famous: Aivazovski


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

His forte:Marine scenes


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

and his translucent waves are something to behold


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Ryzhenko portraying a portrait painter(Verestchin(European spelling):admiral makarov aboard the Petropavlovsk


----------



## Starbeast

I've always enjoyed the artwork of

*RICHARD CORBEN*​


----------



## Starbeast




----------



## Starbeast




----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Loved DEN and the stuff he did for Heavy Metal


----------



## hardsciencefanagain




----------



## hardsciencefanagain

a Kelso


----------



## Cathbad




----------



## hardsciencefanagain

semenov


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

again ,se

 menov


----------



## Cathbad




----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Eichenberg for Gulliver's Travels


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

another Eichenberg,I suspect for Richard III


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

a Hanak fairytale illustration


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

Hanak for Snowwhite


----------



## hardsciencefanagain

nice Lynch


----------



## GeoffreyOmega

@Cathbad I love that dragon! Nice find!


----------



## Cathbad

GeoffreyOmega said:


> @Cathbad I love that dragon! Nice find!


 


I've put more in the media section.


----------



## Harpo

*gratuitous thread revival*


----------



## Oochillyo

Harpo said:


> *gratuitous thread revival*
> 
> View attachment 89034


wow


----------



## Oochillyo

hey everyone how are you all 

I am wondering as I've just discovered this section of The Forum and its likely started in the rules of this section but I just wanted to explain maybe that's better for this question, is it art like paint, optical illusions ect ect like something an artist would/could do or can it be like any image of something we like especially digitally ? 

I am also wondering what counts as art like does the image have to be for artistic purpose as in if I found an image of a Cow on a field for example likely from a T.V. show that isn't about art or painting ect is that not allowed in this section just wondering about the categories/restrictions.

I hope this made sense.

Thank you 

Regards - Declan Sargent


----------



## Mouse

I'd say a still from a TV show probably doesn't count as art in the usual sense. Digital art etc. would be fine.

I love this artist on etsy: ZeppelinMoon | Etsy UK

Particularly this:


----------



## Rodders

Strange how your tastes and focus changes over time. I’ve found myself to be very appreciative of glass recently and follow a glass blower called Peter Layton who has a studio in Bermondsey.

   

When I first started to focus collect, I actually contacted him about the possibility of commissioning a piece for my collection. Alas, too rich for my poor working class blood, but i bet it would’ve been quite beautiful.

I also stumbled across some beautiful Art Deco statuary by an Artist called Erte.

   

I’m really taken by them. I’ve always had a penchant for the Art Deco style, but these might be some of the most beautiful art I’ve seen.


----------



## Starbeast

*Nighthawks* by Edward Hopper

This is one of my favorite paintings since I was child. Now as an adult, I have this artwork displayed in my home.


----------



## Rodders

Nighthawks is a classic. There are quite a few Science Fiction parody's on this, which i quite enjoy.


----------



## Rodders

Gonna post this mural of the Millennium Falcon from Brick Lane. 



Mainly because it’s Star Wars and I do like a nice mural and Graffiti done well is very much an unsung art form. I haven’t seen it in the flesh, but I might try and seek it out in the coming weeks. There are quite a few murals in the area and I thought it’d be a nice way to spend the day.


----------



## Harpo

That whole area around Brick Lane has lots of excellent street art


----------

